# would you sell someone a boy & girl kitten from the same litter?



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Now I dont know if its just me, but when people want a boy & girl from the same litter, I often wonder 'why?'

Someone emailed me today didn't even leave a name (I don't normally respond to emails without names I find it rude) All they said was 'interested in 2 boy n girl kittens' 

That was basically it!

I emailed back asking why a boy & girl and that Id be happy for them to take the girl have her spayed then take a boy as they can get pregnant from 4 months some of them and I don't want people mating my brother & sister cats!

Well within a hour she emailed back saying 'i found 2 brothers bought em thanks' !!

I was just thinking 'hmmm within a hour you had been out and bought 2 at 9am? Really?!'

Maybe they knew I was on to them, who knows!

am I the only one who feels a bit dubious when people ask for a boy & girl from the same litter? :confused1:


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

If someone only gave me that much information i wouldn't even bother emailing back hun as i have done in the past and found it like trying to drag blood out of a stone x after 2 emails i gave up, i'm not interested in homing a kitten with someone that doesn't want to tell me about themselves - they obviously think it's their right to get one and not tell you anything lol x

If i get loads of information to start with i will then ring the person and have an indepth conversation with them - until i have met them face to face i will not say they can have a kitten x 

With regard to a boy and girl i think i would be dubious myself but then who's to say they haven't got a boy/girl at home when they only want one kitten from you?? x

You have to just try to get to know the kitten owner as much as possible and use your best judgement  x


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

I agree with both of you if the perosn isnt even willing enough to chat to you and send a longish e-mail then it would say to me that the person probably wouldnt keep in contact throughout the kittens life and id think why should i bother letting you have a kitten etc.


----------



## Lumpy (Jun 5, 2008)

I had Tigger (boy) and Tabitha (girl) from the same litter. They are moggies and were 'free to a good home'. The owners got to know me well before I was allowed to have them though - and we both asked each other loads of questions. At one point I thought it would have been easier to adopt a child - but it was worth it

I wanted a boy and girl as I had three girls at home already. I fell in love with the little ginger kitten who happened to be the only boy in the litter so it worked out really well.

I did worry about Tabitha getting pregnant by her brother and got him neutered early. Fortunately, he is a very large cat and the vet was happy to do the op early when I explained why it was what I wanted.

When Tabitha had her kittens I had one boy and four girls. My friend wanted a boy and a girl and I was happy to let him have them. They are both neutered now - but he was concerned when they were younger in case the female got pregnant.


----------



## candysmum (Jan 18, 2009)

only read the title and my answer would be NO.

i'll go read the rest now lol


----------



## Elmstar (Apr 7, 2008)

We've sold a boy and girl from the same litter on two occasions.

The reason on the first occasion was that the person who bought the boy fell in love with the girl too and on the second occasion the man wanted a girl and the woman wanted a boy.


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

I got brother and sister kittens. I was originally getting just the female, but on finding out that there was one boy left, decided to get them both as I think kittens are much happier in pairs.

When I asked the woman if I could have both kittens I told her the female would be getting spayed as soon as she was old enough. We sent several emails before she agreed to let me have the kittens, she came to visit my home and was very happy. I went to see them, 2.5 hrs on a bus! And she brought them to me when they were old enough as she was coming here anyway.

I think if you are happy with the person who wants the kittens it shouln't be too much problem.. Pluss if you were a breeder could you not get a contract saying she had to be spayed, or offer the person a % of the money back with proof of spaying?

x


----------



## kozykatz (May 18, 2008)

It wouldn't bother me as my kittens are neutered before leaving anyway. But I'd expect to learn a lot more about the new owner before committing to letting them have any kittens.


----------



## bluechip (Dec 26, 2008)

hi i have sold from same litter but i had lots to do with the people who wanted boy and girl also i asked for confirmation from the vets that they was going to be spayed and castrated. i would not sell boy and girl to just anyone and i would want to know everything to why they want boy and girl and so on.

so i think it all depends on the situation.

mind you all the kittens i have sold i have been a right pain with the people who have had them, after a week i ring up and check on kittens and ask if i can go round and view them. they are my babies and also on sale i make it very clear if they do not what them always come back to me as i will help to re-home them.


----------



## Debi (Feb 1, 2009)

my lilic meezers are brother and sister. i had only wanted the boy but there were only the two of them and i didn't like to separate them!!! luckily i had already had other cats from the same breeder so she was happy to let me have both.


----------



## joote (Dec 11, 2008)

I dont think its anything suspicious as they could get another kitten from a different litter. 

Personally we got borther and sister and i think the sex difference works well, I like having one of each and do think that characterists in genders are very different so its nice to have one of each 

my mum is looking for a pair at the moment and she wants a brother and sister, I think it makes sense as they will already be close and again one of each is a variety.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Hiya thanks for all of your different points of views!

I see some of you see the kittens then fell in love with another etc, but they havent seen the kittens these are just emails as I have started advertising my website!

I had another email today asking for a boy & girl and I did ask alot of questions back.

I Do have contracts up in place for anyone buying a kitten and they must be neutered & spayed by 6 months or earlier if the vets feels its OK to do so.

I know they could get another kitten from another litter but in a way at least if she got pregnant (and I wont say the word 'accident' as it never is)
it would be from another boy and not her brother!

As you say I would have to get to know the person and if they make the effort I know they are genuine.

I didn't think it would be this hard but it really is, maybe I just feel no one is good enough for my babies!!  :rolleyes5:


----------



## joote (Dec 11, 2008)

honestly ask as many questions as you can... even if you know them
I sold two kittens on pets 4 homes and probed the lady so much and se told me all about her vets and even brought her kids to meet me, 
unfortunatley when a work colleugue wanted two i didint even think to question her as she had two already and seemed so nice..........
biggest mistake ive ever made.... she ran one over (it did survive but only just) and the other had an accident and had its leg amputated, i cried so uch when she told me and my OH was so annoyed as he wanted to keep them both anyway.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

lol no I ask lots of questions!! my babies are too precious to just let anyone (even people I know who want one) just have one!

I thought Id be more easy going and quite scared to ask questions! I was wrong! lol!


----------



## chelleb2 (Jan 25, 2009)

joote said:


> unfortunatley when a work colleugue wanted two i didint even think to question her as she had two already and seemed so nice..........
> biggest mistake ive ever made.... she ran one over (it did survive but only just) and the other had an accident and had its leg amputated, i cried so uch when she told me and my OH was so annoyed as he wanted to keep them both anyway.


that's a little bit mean as that could have happened to anyone, whether you asked them a million questions or not


----------

